# 1989 Ranger 2.9 to 4.0 engine swap



## Clinton_ruskin (Jun 12, 2011)

I am swapping a 2.9 in a 1989 ranger and putting in a 4.0L from a 1994 explorer. If anyone has ever done this i could really us your help.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

All engine mounts are the same, as is the transmission bolt pattern, so no issues there.

You'll want the harness and computer from the 4.0, the 4.0 is different enough that while you can splice in and use the 2.9 computer etc, the best you'll normally get is 'limp home' mode. 

It's actually a pretty easy swap with few gotcha's.

It's made a LOT easier if you have the complete explorer to snag parts from as you need them.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

If your not mechanically inclined i wouldnt even attempt it ... it may sound like a easy swap out but things NEVER go smooth


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I've done this a few times, and it's an extremely easy swap. 

The ranger based vehicles were all available with the 4.0, so everything is a direct swap and replacement parts are at the auto parts. 

Biggest issue would be the instrument panel, as the explorer cluster is a different shape than the ranger, so it won't be a direct swap and the pin-outs may be different, .

A chiltons or hanes manual will have the schematic. So just wire in the indicators your cluster has, and if you need them, install LED's for the ones you don't have. Some you can ignore.

Also, in my earlier post I forgot to say as far as the computers go, you can run a computer from an automatic in a truck with a manual trans, but you can't run a manual transmission computer with an automatic because the control signals aren't there. They switched it a while ago so that pretty much all the computers are automatics, but I don't know when the cut-off date was.


----------

